# How to color text.



## voodoo predator (Jun 17, 2010)

how do you color the text in your bio on the main website?


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2010)

I could tell you, but you'd probably use it to be annoying


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 17, 2010)

Not at all, I'd just like to know how to do it so that I can make things stand out in a sentance or to seperate paragraphs more clearly.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

you do it like this. =D


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks the quote system explains it quite well.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/

He explains how to make colored text in the "Text formatting" part.


----------

